# Picture of the mare Mona Lisa that Cathy and Kay



## SunQuest (Oct 23, 2003)

All,

I was asked to post these pictures of Mona Lisa. This is the poor mare that Kay and Cathy rescued and had such bad feet that the mare would never recover....


----------



## Frankie (Oct 23, 2003)

Ok,,,,,,whew,,,,,,deep breath here!

Thank you to all involved for now helping this mare to be pain free.

She may now be your angel as you go forward to help others!


----------



## Miniv (Oct 23, 2003)

The poor little thing.......I'm so glad she was relieved of her pain. You can sure see it in her face.





MA


----------



## kaykay (Oct 24, 2003)

you can see in the first one how twisted the back legs became due to pain and her trying despertly to keep her weight off them. Also you can see how hunched she is. We never did find out if that was an injury or due to the feet. Still hard for me to look at these pictures. She was so sweet even in such pain.


----------



## Gail (Oct 24, 2003)

Poor lttle girl! I have not been keeping up on these posts so don't know the story. But I am glad she is finally free of pain. It is amazing what a Mother will do to care for her baby, right up to and including suffering imense pain, just to see them cared for. Surely there is a special place for these special little horses.


----------



## nootka (Oct 24, 2003)

Awww...that looks like it was heck, the poor baby.

You definitely made the right decision, just from looking at those photos.

It is sad she was allowed to endure that so long.

I hope her baby continues to thrive for you and bless you for your generosity of spirit.

Liz M.


----------



## Getitia (Oct 24, 2003)

Oh, that is so sad.



Thank you for giving of yourself to help such a trusting mare. She is in a painfree place now, bless her and bless you.


----------

